# How to hook light together?



## workinforwood (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't figure out how I hook all my strobes together.  I have 2 of the lights assembled so far on their tripods with the foil amplifiers and light diffusers.  Each light has a sync cord.  One end of the cord is a male end that goes into the back of the light.  The female end goes into the sync adaptor on top of my camera.  But, there is only one hole in the adaptor, so only one light can be plugged into the camera.  I have 4 lights that I want to hook all together, and I know it can be, but how?


----------



## DennisM (Dec 15, 2009)

Shouldnt the lights have a male and female plug? Daisy chain them together?


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 15, 2009)

http://store.pictureline.com/pictureline-3-way-flash-terminal.html


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 15, 2009)

I have to buy another electronic thingy and another cord I bet too?

Can anyone tell me what these instructions say???

I don't need to know it all..I'll skip to what I want to know

Energieregelknop
Algemene shakelaar
Schakelaar instellamp
Sychnroaansluiting
Smeltzekering
Parapluhouder

Thanks..I don't know what this language is, but the only instructions are in this language!  I think it's Dutch, but also looks like it could be French, or a Dutch Frenchman might have wrote this huge 2 page manual.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh...the language is NL, whatever that stands for, so the top half of the instructions are NL and the second half is FR, which is the part that looks french go figure..you have to be bi-lingual to read the instructions.  So a Parapluhouder is also a Support parapluie !:biggrin:


----------



## Noah (Dec 15, 2009)

Netherlands   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.nl 
Look up what you need with Google and the use "Translate this Page" option...
I tried it and the translation works pretty good...
Hope this helps...
Ed


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jeff .. I've got a slave if you want.. Plug one of your lights into the slave and the other
one into your camera.
When you fire off one flash, the slave sees it and fires the other one.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.pocketwizard.com/


----------



## gketell (Dec 26, 2009)

vote 2 for pocket wizard.  Based on reading. I don't have any strobes myself.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 26, 2009)

I sold all my PW gear off when I got out of film. But it's amazingly flexible, but still easy to use. Reading their site is making me wish I still had a need to justify it...


----------



## islandturner (Dec 26, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> But, there is only one hole in the adaptor, so only one light can be plugged into the camera. I have 4 lights that I want to hook all together, and I know it can be, but how?


 
You don't say what the strobes are -- often, they have built-in slaves. So when one fires via the sync cable/camera, the other three 'see' it and fire at the same time.


----------



## razor524 (Dec 26, 2009)

You do not need additional cable hookups with the master/slave setup. What type of flashes do you have?  Pochet wizards are great but expensive, there are some cheaper alternatives to get to wireless flash also.  Cybercyncs for example.  But the original master/slave option may be all you need.


----------

